# CPC looking for Remote Coding Position



## alambmichigan (Jan 21, 2016)

I am a very motivated and quick learner with over 18 years of experience in, HCC coding, oral and maxillofacial surgery, E/R profee, family practice, urology, critical care, PT/OT looking for a remote coding position. I am also ICD-10 proficient.  Any leads would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## codinggirl2007 (Jan 22, 2016)

*If you are interested please let me know.*

Hi Amy, 

I am assisting one of my friends in recruiting efforts for a few remote contract positions.  I worked as a remote coder for the company.  
Please read the job descriptions below.   If you are interested in any of the positions please forward your resume to vhodges2007@gmail.com and I will forward it to the recruiter and hiring manager for the project. 


1.  Remote Contract Position - CPC, CCS, or RHIT - Will train on 3M
This client has requested a full-time contract coder to assist with E/M Leveling, Injection/Infusion and Charging for ER and Observation charts. This coder must have experience with Sorien Financials, Sorien Clinical or Siemens nVision. They must have experience with one of these systems to be considered for this seat. The coder will have a phone interview w/the Coding Manager before being confirmed.

Seat: Contract 
Charts: ER, Observations, Express Care, Urgent Care (with E/M on both sides, Injections/Infusions & Charging)
Case Mix: Cardiac, GI, Respiratory, Ortho, Traumas, MVA, Shootings/Stabbings, Lacerations
Encoder: 3M
CAC: 3M 360 (will train on this)
Abstracting: Clintrac
Record: Electronic (eHIM-will train on this)
Beds: 600
Teaching: Yes
Trauma: Yes
Productivity: ER-80/day, OBS-30/day, Urgent Care/Express Care-80/day

TECH: This client is ONLY compatible with Windows 7 and possibly Windows 10, IE ver 7, 8 and/or 9. Coders MUST have dual screens to maintain productivity.

2.    Outpatient Coders on the facility side working for hospital at least 1 year of experience doing Same day Surgery or  ER. They can have AAPC or AHIMA credentials. They can have both skill set like SDS and ER would be excellent but I can take anyone who has strong ER experience .

3.     Pro-fee coder coding for the physician side multi-specialty. They need to have AAPC credentials. 

4.  FULLTIME, Remote IP coder needed for 1-2 months to help with backlog at a 300 bed community hospital.

Client is on Quantim Encoder. Meditech 6.0 abstracting/EMR.

5.  Job Title:  Outpatient  hospital Coder /WILL T ON Oncology need a strong SDS coder. Will accept PT.
Number of Opportunities:  3
Type of Assignment:  Contract
Hours each week:  20-40 
Start Date:  ASAP  after backround and drug test
Duration:   3-6 months
Facility Size:  206 beds, teaching, no trauma, approved cancer center and research facility
Case Mix:  Outpatient cancer cases including oncology, cancer, chemotherapy, radiology, surgery, symptoms of cancer, morbidity, CHF, hypertension, diabetes, SDS, diagnostics, labs.  EM leveling on the facility side.
Productivity:  SDS: 5-6 charts/hour, DX: 12 charts/hour
Systems Used:  3M, Cerner, IDX, SM and Soarian
Additional Responsibilities:  Coder will review, analyze and code diagnoses 
ICD-10-CM and ICD-10-PCS, procedure coding system,  CPT-4, E&M coding, HCPCS and DRG.
Schedule:  20-40 hour work week, can stagger weekends with some flexibility on shifts
Technical Info:  Compatible with Windows 7 and MAC


----------



## alambmichigan (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you!  I have sent my information for review.


----------

